# Surgery on Monday



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm having my thyroid out on Monday at 10:30. I hope to be home on Tuesday. I'll let you all know how it goes. Thank you all so much for your support! Please feel free to ask me ANY questions about the surgery or recovery. I hope to give back some of the support and advice I have gotten from all of you..

Stacie


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Stacie, Good luck on Monday not that you will need it because you will be just fine. Keep us up dated on your progress.

I wish you a fast recovery and fast healing.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

OMG how did I miss this post??!!??!! Good luck, girl!! I'm praying for you and I know you'll do fine! I'm watching for your update!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> I'm having my thyroid out on Monday at 10:30. I hope to be home on Tuesday. I'll let you all know how it goes. Thank you all so much for your support! Please feel free to ask me ANY questions about the surgery or recovery. I hope to give back some of the support and advice I have gotten from all of you..
> 
> Stacie


I hope you are home and doing well!! Did you get the path report yet?

We miss you; hurry back!


----------

